# 722 with broadband connection



## Cardinals04 (Jan 19, 2008)

I searched for previous discussion on this, but I could not find anything.

I just hooked my 722 receiver up directly to my router with an ethernet line. Should I have any security concerns considering my other 2 computers are hooked up to the same network? What information can Dish gather? Who can look at it?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Cardinals04 said:


> I searched for previous discussion on this, but I could not find anything.
> 
> I just hooked my 722 receiver up directly to my router with an ethernet line. Should I have any security concerns considering my other 2 computers are hooked up to the same network? What information can Dish gather? Who can look at it?


Inside your network you can ping your 722. But getting to the drive from _within_ one's own network has proven to be a challenge for those with hacking skills who've tried. Supposedly a decent firewall and the fact that your 722 isn't in your Microsoft workgroup would keep Dish out of everything but your 722. But who knows what door they've created for a serious hacker. There is no such thing as perfect security even on the computer you used to post your message.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Cardinals04 said:


> I searched for previous discussion on this, but I could not find anything.
> 
> I just hooked my 722 receiver up directly to my router with an ethernet line. Should I have any security concerns considering my other 2 computers are hooked up to the same network? What information can Dish gather? Who can look at it?


Running behind a proxy, although possible, it would be very difficult.
That being said, I highly doubt Echostar would place themselves in any compromising position(s), by utilizing data stolen from one of their customers computers.
Simply put, they have no interest in what is on yours, mine, or any other subscribers computer(s).


----------

